# Difference between Tarmac Comp and Tarmac SL4 Comp frame



## raggi (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi,

I'm looking at getting a Tarmac to race on next summer, can anyone tell me if there is a big difference between the frames on the Tarmac Comp(https://www.specialized.com/is/en/men/bikes/road/performance/tarmaccomp/118206) and the Tarmac SL4 Comp UDi2(https://www.specialized.com/is/en/men/bikes/road/performance/tarmac-sl4-comp-udi2/128747)?

Looking at the frames on the pictures, the SL4 frame doesn't have the integrated seat clamp, but other than that, what's the difference?


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Even if the Comp has an 11r frame, I don't think it will be a "big" difference for you. My S-Works has that integrated seat clamp and it is a headache and a half. For that reason alone I'd go with the Comp instead.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

The sl4 is the older version of the frame, so depending on your size it might ride different vs the rider first that went into the new frame. If you ride a 56 it would be negligible. Where the bigger difference is that the sl4 is the 9r carbon vs the 10r of the comp which is only one below the 11r of the sworks.

The components between the two are different, with the sl4 being electronic vs the mechanical of the comp. when buying a bike I usually go for the better frame as components can always be upgraded at a later time.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd go for the red comp.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

raggi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at getting a Tarmac to race on next summer, can anyone tell me if there is a big difference between the frames on the Tarmac Comp(https://www.specialized.com/is/en/men/bikes/road/performance/tarmaccomp/118206) and the Tarmac SL4 Comp UDi2(https://www.specialized.com/is/en/men/bikes/road/performance/tarmac-sl4-comp-udi2/128747)?
> 
> Looking at the frames on the pictures, the SL4 frame doesn't have the integrated seat clamp, but other than that, what's the difference?


I have an SL2 Comp, and the frame was over 1400grams. The S-Works SL2 was under 1000grams. My Comp is great, but not light. I'd check weights.


----------



## raggi (Mar 2, 2017)

taodemon said:


> The components between the two are different, with the sl4 being electronic vs the mechanical of the comp. *when buying a bike I usually go for the better frame *as components can always be upgraded at a later time.


I absolutely agree! This time however, I only plan on using this bike for a single season of racing and then replacing it next fall, which is why I thought the Di2 bike would be better (easier to sell 2nd hand).


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

raggi said:


> I absolutely agree! This time however, I only plan on using this bike for a single season of racing and then replacing it next fall, which is why I thought the Di2 bike would be better (easier to sell 2nd hand).


I still don't think this changes the answer.... IMO, the newer frame will be easier to sell. The only selling point about the older bike is the Di2... but realistically, that will be outdated tech by mid-2017 when everyone expects that Shimano will release the new version of Ultegra.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

TricrossRich said:


> I still don't think this changes the answer.... IMO, the newer frame will be easier to sell. The only selling point about the older bike is the Di2... but realistically, that will be outdated tech by mid-2017 when everyone expects that Shimano will release the new version of Ultegra.


I'll second this, as you usually pay a premium for electronic when you get it on the bike vs upgrading later. Plus the newer version of the frame should be easier to sell. The comp is also available in the Sagan replica frame which might make it more sought after at some point though I do like that red one a lot too.

Wetworks, what issues have you had with the seat clamp? I have heard complaints about it several times and was looking at a tarmac for my next frame. Is it a big enough issue to go with a different bike altogether?


----------



## raggi (Mar 2, 2017)

TricrossRich said:


> The only selling point about the older bike is the Di2... but realistically, that will be outdated tech by mid-2017 when everyone expects that Shimano will release the new version of Ultegra.


That's an excellent point. Thanks!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

taodemon said:


> Wetworks, what issues have you had with the seat clamp? I have heard complaints about it several times and was looking at a tarmac for my next frame. Is it a big enough issue to go with a different bike altogether?


I don't think it's a big enough issue to avoid the bike altogether, no. The Tarmac is way too good of a bike to let something like that hold you back. If you're one to make frequent seatpost adjustments in the field, then, and only maybe at that, would I say look at something else.

The clamp is made up of two pieces which are held together by a very small O-ring. When that ring fails (and it will), the pieces have no tension holding them together, thereby (more often than not) allowing them to fall in the downtube. This happened to me the very first time I went to disassemble the bike for a trip. I was lucky as I was able to simply turn the frame upside down and retrieve both pieces, but I've read of instances where one piece became wedged in the chainstay tube! 

Now I am wiser in dealing with it (I tilt the bike forward quite a bit in the stand), so I haven't had any issues. I also made sure I have a handful of O-rings on the workbench.


----------



## MartinR. (Nov 3, 2014)

I am also interested in these two bikes. Would you change your mind if the SL4 Comp UDi2 Ultegra (9r) would cost 2799 whereas Tarmac Comp 10r with mechanical Ultegra costs 2999?

There is also 2016 Tarmac Expert for sale:2799 as well. 10r frame, FSA SL-K LIGHT BB30, sworks seatpost,...don't like the color scheme though.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

As far as bang for your buck probably the expert would be best but if you don't like the color it makes it tougher to go with that. I would still go for the 10r frame in the color you like best though. Mechanical ultegra is great and I wouldn't pick a 9r frame just for udi2 but thats just me. I'm of the mindset that you can get just upgrade to udi2 down the road as I'm sure there will be sales whenever the new udi2 releases. 

I've always been of the mindset that the frame is the important part as it is much harder to upgrade compared to components that are on that frame. When I bought my venge 3 years ago I got the frame I wanted (happened to be the entry level 105 build which I had to drive up to canada to get) and over the last few years upgraded pretty much everything on it. Other than the frame/seapost, the only things still on it that came with the bike were the stem and seat and those were going to be swapped out this year if I hadn't damaged the frame on the trainer.


----------



## MartinR. (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, taodemon. Agree, the 2016 expert (satin carbon/red/hyper scheme) seems like a good deal. However, it has BB30 and 2017 Comp has a threaded BB with full Ultegra (incl. the crankset). Not sure if it's a deal breaker or not?

Haven't seen it in person yet, but 2017 Comp Torch edition looks nice...



taodemon said:


> As far as bang for your buck probably the expert would be best but if you don't like the color it makes it tougher to go with that...


----------



## raggi (Mar 2, 2017)

MartinR. said:


> However, it has BB30 and 2017 Comp has a threaded BB with full Ultegra (incl. the crankset). Not sure if it's a deal breaker or not?
> 
> Haven't seen it in person yet, but 2017 Comp Torch edition looks nice...


For the record I ended up ordering the Comp Torch and plan on upgrading it to di2 later this summer (probably gonna be getting a power meter and some decent wheels to begin with). It'll arrive some time next week so I can't really comment on the choice I made, but I sure as hell am excited.


----------



## MartinR. (Nov 3, 2014)

Good choice! Don't forget to post some pics too 











raggi said:


> For the record I ended up ordering the Comp Torch and plan on upgrading it to di2 later this summer (probably gonna be getting a power meter and some decent wheels to begin with). It'll arrive some time next week so I can't really comment on the choice I made, but I sure as hell am excited.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not sure if the torch comp changes color like the sworks version but even if it doesn't that is still a nice looking orange.

I'm no expert on BBs but from comments I've seen on different forums there seems to be a consensus that threaded is better. That said, I never had any issues with the bb30 on my venge. The fsa crank on the expert is carbon I believe and might weight less than the ultegra but unless you have specific upgrades in mind for the crankset either option should be fine. Maybe someone more knowledgeable on BBs can chime in on this one.

I'm on my phone so tough to look at all the specs between the expert and comp but what the expert has different since the groupsets are basically the same would be maybe lighter seat, and handlebars, maybe the seatpost and stem too. I think the wheels are the same (at least on the 2017 expert). Then there is the bb and crankset difference. Again if you have any plans on upgrades over time I would just go with the frame colors I liked best but that is me. I might place more value than others on liking a bikes appearance, but that typically means I want to get out and ride it more.

If you don't plan on upgrading at all then getting the one with the better spec would make more sense assuming you don't hate the color.


----------

